# Sick Chicks?



## Elkie1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have 6 poults who are 14 weeks old today. My concern is that their combs are not the brillant red I see in other peoples pics. They never have been since I got them as babies. They are kind of a very pale, sort of flesh colored pink.

But now they have started losing feathers. I know it's molt time but do first years molt? They also ruffle up their feathers so I was wondering about mites but can't find any. I have noticed some leg mites and am treating those. I haven't been able to locate any mites in the coop but have cleaned and treated just in case.

Now, we are super hot, in the upper 90's-100's every day and only mid 70's at night. I have several different heat tolerant breeds. They have plenty of deep, dark shade and are eating well, growing, and drinkng well. 

I know worming is hard on them, but they have never been wormed so I was thinking of doing it just as a precaution. I was going to use Ivomectrin in case there are mites and I'd rather do it now before they start laying then after when I can't use the eggs. I really don't want to wait any longer to eat the first million dollar egg.

Do you think it's just the heat? To worm or not to worm? Something else?Over protective chicken rookie? Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine are only 5 months old and moulting. they also ruffle feathers up.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Be sure that the heat is not affecting them. Birds will not show symptoms of illness until they are about dead. Ruffling feathers could be intestinal distress, general illness, trying to cool off, and do is not very specific. I would deworm if all else seems fine (eating drinking etc.). But I think I would use a general dewormer as I once seems a little big guns at this time. Dust baths are also helpful for external parasite control. And you can bathe them in Johnson's baby shampoo if they are in need of real cleaning.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's was ivomec seems a little big guns...


----------

